# banks change policy



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I just went to transfer through express send from wells fargo to bancomer 1,500 which was the daily limit amount - could not get it through. Now it seems that only 500.00 can be transferred into Mexico daily. 

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

surfrider said:


> I just went to transfer through express send from wells fargo to bancomer 1,500 which was the daily limit amount - could not get it through. Now it seems that only 500.00 can be transferred into Mexico daily.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem?


No problems with my transfers. I have made three over the past seven days, including one today and each was for US$1,500.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> No problems with my transfers. I have made three over the past seven days, including one today and each was for US$1,500.


what bank are you using


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

surfrider said:


> what bank are you using


I used both Wells Fargo and Chase and transfered the same amount from both. I sent some to Bancomer and some to Banamex.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

surfrider said:


> I just went to transfer through express send from wells fargo to bancomer 1,500 which was the daily limit amount - could not get it through. Now it seems that only 500.00 can be transferred into Mexico daily.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem?


__________________________________________________________________________________________


Just curious, What are the fees associated with your WF to Bancomer transfer?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Just curious, What are the fees associated with your WF to Bancomer transfer?


Also, what fee is charged for Wells Fargo to Banamex?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Also, what fee is charged for Wells Fargo to Banamex?


depends upon the amount - but about 8.00 usd


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an account with Citi and can withdraw $2000.00 USD a day from Banamex ATM's without any fee and at the bank posted exchange rate...........


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

BofA limits you to 1,000 usd per transfer. If you bought their 20 usd doggle, you can transfer more. You can avoid the doggle fee, if you have a cell phone with a US number.


----------

